# bearded dragon barely moves in the morning?



## wardy940 (May 23, 2015)

Hi
is it normal for a bearded dragon to stay where she slept even though the lights have been on for an hour and a half? She has been doing it since I got her on Tuesday. she normally sleeps in the cool end but I would of thought that she would get some heat at the first chance she could.


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes its perfectly normal but obviously check you have correct temps, are using a good strong UVB bulb and that you are giving a varied and supplemented diet.

How old is the beardie and how well does it feed? Like most animals (us included) sometimes waking up just takes time : victory:

My old beardie would often 'stay in bed' for a good few hours in the morning. Eventually she would slide herself to the basking spot, maybe have a bite to eat at lunch and then spend the rest of the day sliding in and out of the spotlight basking. She would then promptly put herself to bed usually before lights out, lol! (head first in a corner, eyes closed, out for the count!)


----------



## wardy940 (May 23, 2015)

Antw23uk said:


> Yes its perfectly normal but obviously check you have correct temps, are using a good strong UVB bulb and that you are giving a varied and supplemented diet.
> 
> How old is the beardie and how well does it feed? Like most animals (us included) sometimes waking up just takes time : victory:
> 
> My old beardie would often 'stay in bed' for a good few hours in the morning. Eventually she would slide herself to the basking spot, maybe have a bite to eat at lunch and then spend the rest of the day sliding in and out of the spotlight basking. She would then promptly put herself to bed usually before lights out, lol! (head first in a corner, eyes closed, out for the count!)


Thanks for the reply. Been at work so not been able to message back. She's 3 and a half years old. I think she is still settling in. She's not eating an awful lot. Put fresh greens in everyday but she barely touches them. Had to hand feedrive her some greens earlier. But she loves crickets. Not sure I should feed her them everyday though?Also forgot to mention that she is shedding at the moment.


----------



## wardy940 (May 23, 2015)

Oh and the temps are normally at 25 for the cool end and 42-35 in the basking spot. Normally around 40. I have a thermostat for the ceramic. Should I maybe get a dimming thermostat for basking light as well?


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

there should be no uncontrolled heat source in the viv.


----------



## wardy940 (May 23, 2015)

Ok well I'll get that sorted. Occasionally when I measure temperatures with the temp gun the basking stone can get up to 45 is that too hot? I am going to raise the basking light because it's like a 45° angle one on the side and it points in the wrong place really. I have only just got the vivarium and bearded dragon so I'm just trying to get the temps right. Do you think I should move the ceramic heat bulb to a more central position? Right now it is right next to basking bulb on the left side.


----------



## wardy940 (May 23, 2015)

Also I've got another question but don't see the point of making a new thread. I've just give her a bath and she pooped in it. There was the white urate stuff but all the poo was all over the place never formed at all. Is this normal for the bath? Yesterday she did it in the viv and it was wet looking but had some form.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

> Occasionally when I measure temperatures with the temp gun the basking stone can get up to 45 is that too hot?


No it is fine as long as the cool end is no higher than 80f.



> Do you think I should move the ceramic heat bulb to a more central position? Right now it is right next to basking bulb on the left side.


No as they need to be able to thermoregulate which will be harder if the heat is not all at one end. Why do you have a ceramic and a basking bulb? Is it for night time heating?


----------



## wardy940 (May 23, 2015)

I have the ceramic attached to my thermostat which is set to about 25 then the sensor is in the cool end so if it gets too cool then it bumps it up a bit. But temps have never gone too high with both on. I bought the set up on Tuesday it's how it came I'm still getting used to it. But going to buy a dimmer thermostat for the basking bulb and maybe not bother usibg the ceramic as well. It's also a day/night thermostat so I have it set it come on if it drop below 15°c I think.


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

To clarify there should be a heat source at one end of the viv, controlled with a thermostat. The other bulb can be removed. A light emitting bulb is probably best, for night/day cycle, best connected to a dimming stat. 

REMOVE THE OTHER HEAT SOURCE IF UNCONTROLLED. 

If it is struggling to reach temps then a higher wattage bulb will suffice.

It takes a little stress and getting used to exotic animal husbandry.

Also the excrement question it sounds usual.

Anything else we can help with?


----------



## dinosaur lou (May 14, 2015)

wardy940 said:


> Also I've got another question but don't see the point of making a new thread. I've just give her a bath and she pooped in it. There was the white urate stuff but all the poo was all over the place never formed at all. Is this normal for the bath? Yesterday she did it in the viv and it was wet looking but had some form.


Hi , about 3 weeks ago I rescued a bearded dragon I had terrible trouble with the temps now there all fine and steady correct although soon I will be getting it all on a thermostat. 
When I took her home I bathed her as she stank so so bad she pooped in the bath it was literally orange and everywhere 
About a week or so later it started forming and is now what I assume to be "healthy" looking. Your dragon may be impacted but generally I've been told several times that it's natural for them to poop in the water it stimulates there Bowles which is pretty cool


----------



## wardy940 (May 23, 2015)

I think that about answers everything thanks. Im going to turn the ceramic off during the day but leave it connected to the thermostat. It's a habistat day/night pulse one so it will only work for ceramic anyway and will always make sure the night temps are above 15. I'm going to buy a dimming thermostat and just use the basking lamp for heat during the day. 

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## wardy940 (May 23, 2015)

dinosaur lou said:


> Hi , about 3 weeks ago I rescued a bearded dragon I had terrible trouble with the temps now there all fine and steady correct although soon I will be getting it all on a thermostat.
> When I took her home I bathed her as she stank so so bad she pooped in the bath it was literally orange and everywhere
> About a week or so later it started forming and is now what I assume to be "healthy" looking. Your dragon may be impacted but generally I've been told several times that it's natural for them to poop in the water it stimulates there Bowles which is pretty cool


Yeah I read the warm water helps. She was previously on wood chippings before I got her so may of been slightly impacted but she didn't look like she was really straining. I'm sure in the next couple of weeks I'll have the temps perfect and she will happy as Larry


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Do you know what kind of thermostat is on the ceramic? If it is a dimming stat you can use this on the basking bulb instead of buying another one.


----------



## wardy940 (May 23, 2015)

Debbie1962 said:


> Do you know what kind of thermostat is on the ceramic? If it is a dimming stat you can use this on the basking bulb instead of buying another one.


No it's a pulse proportional day/night one. So I need to invest in a dimming one also. I'm struggling to stop the temps from fluctuating. They are always high enough but sometimes go slightly high. I've got half sand and half paper towels down because she likes digging but she does it regularly. I'm taking her to the vets this week for a check up will they be able to tell me if she's gravid? She does seem slightly fat also and the previous owner said she fed her live food every other day.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

A vet may be able to tell if she is gravid yes.


----------



## dinosaur lou (May 14, 2015)

Debbie1962 said:


> A vet may be able to tell if she is gravid yes.


Hi Debbie , I was told they can lay eggs infertile without mating is this true?


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

dinosaur lou said:


> Hi Debbie , I was told they can lay eggs infertile without mating is this true?


Yes this is true. You can usually tell the difference though. Good eggs are usually a white colour and a nice oval shape you can also see red veins in them. Infertile and they are generally yellowy in colour with various shapes and sizes and some have odd ridges on them.


----------

